# First Foster coming 1/23



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15407408

This little guy is coming to us on Jan. 23rd. and we are so excited to love him up & help him find his forever home!!! We had our home visit & are approved for fostering now, and I am also volunteering to do home visits for adoptions.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Also, I forgot to mention that my foster is not a Golden! Goldens are adopted so fast in Maine...there is hardly any need for fostering them around here.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh he is adorable!!! What a cutie pie! That is so wonderful that you will be fostering him! I know you are excited! We may be getting our first foster soon, I am working with Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in WV and we are very excited as well!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, good luck with your first foster! I wish I could foster a golden but there just isn't a need around here, but I guess it doesn't matter as long as there are dogs finding good homes and humans having their lives enriched by canine companionship.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree, it doesn't matter what kind of dog, they are all deserving of a good home and someone to love them! We are in MD but not terribly far from WV and there is a great need for fosters for Goldens in WV. Most of her adopters come from MD, PA and VA, there just aren't a lot of people in WV adopting them. Sadly, a lot of them are just dumped on the side of the road there to fend for themselves. But fortunately Almost Heaven is there to take them in and find them a good home. We adopted our Dusty from there.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, please keep me posted when you get your first foster. I'd love to know how it goes.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

You too! I'd love to see more pics of that little cutie and hear how he is doing once you get him!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is adorable


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Fritzie is a cute dog. I hope all goes well with fostering.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for being a foster mom (and Kathi127, too). Fritze is a cutie and I love his facial markings.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you! I think he is a real cutie pie too.  I do hope he finds his forever home soon (but not too soon...I'd like to enjoy him a little first!)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is precious! Thanks for fostering.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Update: Fritzie was moved to the next transport, so he is not coming until 1/30 now. Oh, well, he will be here soon enough!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fritzie*

I am so sorry you have to wait until Jan. 30th for Fritzie!!

Can't wait until you get him!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jupiter's Human said:


> Update: Fritzie was moved to the next transport, so he is not coming until 1/30 now. Oh, well, he will be here soon enough!


I know you are anxious to get him! Just one more week!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*January 30th*

January 30th-only two more days!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Ugh, they moved him to the Feb. 6th transport now! One of these days I'll get to foster. Sheesh!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I think he is not a "high priority" dog because he is not in a kill shelter right now and not a lot of people in ME have expressed interest in adopting him, so they are prioritizing other dogs. Which is fine and completely understandable.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jupiter's Human*

Jupiter's Human

So sorry you have to wait for your boy, again. You will get him!!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks! I am still excited to foster...and I completely understand why they have to prioritize certain dogs. We will look forward to meeting Fritzie on the 6th.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

FOSTER FRUSTRATION: Dear GRF members, I am really frustrated with my foster situation. I have been looking forward to fostering Fritzie for almost a month now. He has been bumped from the transport two times. He was finally supposed to come today. Now, due to the storm, the transport has come early. That doesn't bother me. I happened to be available to pick him up at the earlier time. What does bother me is that now the dog I am fostering is NOT FRITZIE! It turns out that the dog I will be fostering is his brother, Frankie. They mixed up the dogs somehow (which, if you saw the two of them, is quite impossible since Fritzie looks like a dachshund and Frankie looks like a spaniel) and now I'm stuck fostering this other dog that I never wanted to foster in the first place! I know that I will probably adore Frankie and he is probably a sweetheart, but I guess I am just frustrated with the rescue organization. I don't really want to foster this dog. I am not a fan of spaniels and he is not the one I picked! Is this normal for rescue? For it to be seriously delayed, disorganized, etc..? Would your rescue ever ask you to foster a different dog when you had been expecting a particular dog? I'm so disappointed. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear this has not worked out so far. I can only speak for the rescue I work with, but the dog you request to foster is the dog you get. If you are requesting a certain dog it is for certain reasons, and another one showing up could cause problems with you, or your dogs in your house. Hopefully this is not a common situation with the rescue you are with. May be send them an e-mail stating your problem in what happened. Let them know that this is not exactly what you signed up for and should it happen again your services might be better suited with another rescue.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Rob,
In the hour since I last posted, all has been corrected, although I will have to pick up Fritzie's brother and then drive another 45 minutes to switch him off with Fritzie. I certainly let the rescue organization know that I was disappointed with the lack of organization, etc... Once I expressed my disappointment and frustration, they did everything they could to correct the situation. I will complete this foster and I will attempt to do one more for them, but if it's like this every time, I'm outta here! I could certainly find a more organized rescue to volunteer for, and I feel like they took it for granted that I would just accept whatever dog they decided I should foster, and not the one I wanted to foster. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jupiter's Human*

Hope things work out with Fritzie. keep us posted and Bless you for fostering!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Update: 
Well, since I last posted, Fritzie had to be moved to a new foster home. Unfortunately, he and Jupiter were like oil and vinegar. Fritzie kept trying to dominate Jupiter. Not to be crude, but a 15 pound dog trying to hump a 63 pound dog constantly is both disturbing and hilarious at the same time. 

So, we got a new foster, Maggie, who you can see here. She is a real sweetheart and we are working on her (very severe) separation anxiety issues. She has already improved a great deal and is settling into our home very nicely, although she doesn't really love Jupiter...she tolerates him.

BUT THE REAL NEWS IS...we are going to be fostering a golden and possible adopting him! This morning, we learned that our rescue group is taking in a local owner-surrender named Jack. He is 9 months old and his family is getting a divorce. Apparently he has no behavior problems, but the family is turning him over because they no longer have time for him. I don't have any photos yet, but I will post when they come (or when Jack comes, whichever is first). We feel so lucky because Goldens NEVER come up for fostering or adoption in Maine, and if they do they are gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie. Looks like my brothers dog. I am sorry it didnt work out with Fritzie. My current foster tries to hump my boys and I have to tell him to stop. Good luck on getting the puppy.


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Latest update: Jack's family re-homed him themselves, so it wasn't meant to be. Maggie is still a sweetie and we are doing our best to address her separation anxiety issues.


----------

